# Any Home Fireworks? (NOT Aerial Type)



## ClassicRockr (Jul 2, 2018)

Anyone firing off any ground firewords, as in the Fountain type or others)?

We have bought two fairly large Fountain (ground) fireworks that we will do in the driveway next to our apartment. Done it a couple of years ago and the Fountain was absolutely beautiful and I done a video of it. Have gone down to Jax Beach for their fireworks off of the pier, but for the last few years, there has been too much crime, as in fights and shootings, there. We never go there at night anymore. 

Looks as if all of our fireworks stands sell not only the ground type, but the aerial (sky) type as well. People shooting off the aerial type is suppose to be illegal here and yet local law enforcement don't enforce it, unless they get multiple calls about a home owner doing it.

And, of course, there will be those, who after drinking most of the day, will shoot off some kind of firearm. That happens both on NYD and the 4th. We had a neighbor, in the back of the complex, that him and his family got evicted because he shot off his shotgun and was reported to complex management for doing it. To the one who reported him...……"good for you"!! 

Ever heard of Bottle Rockets? It's a small aerial thing that the stick goes into a Coke bottle and it lite there. I've done a few of those before, but that was many years ago. Believe it or not, these Bottle Rockets were sold at a stand where we bought two very small Fountain fireworks to add on to the two large ones we got at Walmart. 

When we move next year, we will be in Colorado in time for the 4th and watch a fireworks display over a lake. That is a very cool way to celebrate the holiday.


----------

